# reproducable lockups+reboots

## burningcf

Hello World!

I have some strange problems with my newly bought notebook. The problems seems to be kernel related, but read more below...

The platform is a HP Pavilion TX2140eg. I know that i will have much work to do to bring all the fancy hardware in that notebook to work, but first i have to get rid of my lockups and reboots.

The problems can be provoked when the book is under heavy load (eg compiling, (de)compressing...). but its a bit strange. First the notebooks locks for circa 3-5 secounds, then it reboots.

i already checked /var/log if there was anything reported, but nothing.

Of course, to make it interesting, this does not happen randomly and not on all platforms and kernels...

HP preinstalled Vista(  :Rolling Eyes:  ), which works perfectly well... BIOS is the newest one from their website...

installing 2007.0 or 2008 beta2 x86_64 works absolutely stable, but reboots (no kernel panic, just a reboot after hanging for a few seconds) start after booting into the installed system with a gentoo-sources(regardless if ~amd64 or stable) compiled kernel.

Fedora Core 9 & centos install OK too (network install) but crash (MCE) during bootup, or shortly thereafter - works too when settings acpi=off

Archlinux x86_64 boots its installCD but shows similar behavior

the reboots can be provoked by compiling stuff(openoffice is a nice benchmark, as it takes ages   :Very Happy: )

however the notebook works perfectly well when booting the liveCD(minimum install) and chrooting to the installation.

when booting with ANY and Kernel on ANY distribution with 

```
"acpi=off"
```

 (or compiling the kernel without ACPI support)  everything works.

booting Ubuntu 8.04's liveCD and a Mandriva spring 2008 installation work too...but those distributions are not really options for me, i don't like the debian/ubuntu/RPM way... 

I already checked if the notebooks BIOS has a broken ACPI table - it had only two warnings according to IASL, which i fixed. then i recompiled the fixed table and now boot it as initrd.

i think that the cause is some subsystem of the kernel that is directly related or depends on ACPI, when i compile the kernel without ACPI alltogether, the lockups are gone

any advice on how to go on past this point? 

thanks in advance!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, drop the IASL stuff, lose the initrd, and retry. I tried to do all that stuff to my old Toshiba, and it turned it into an unstable, uncooperative, unusable mess. I have acpi working on it just fine, and yes, acpid also works just fine as well, and I didn't have to mess with all that crap...well, I did, and found out it was worthless.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## burningcf

thanks for your reply pappy!

i did that now, as it did not solve the crash problem.

bye

Burnings

----------

## davidgurvich

Does this happen while in console or xorg or both?  What modules are loaded?  I would suggest starting in console mode with xorg disabled, unloading all unused modules, and adding modules until you see where the problem is.  Does anything besides compiling trigger the lockup and reboot?

----------

## burningcf

hi david, it happens in the text console, but also when running X. Basically the show starts as soon as i start something that looks like work - compile jobs, compression...

meanwhile i have tried to 100% exclude that the hardware is defect...

harddisk and RAM are is OK according to memtest86(24hrs run) and IBM/Hitachi's DFT, i have also removed the WLAN and Bluetooth modules, to exclude them as sources of the problem. heat does not seem the problem either (put the NB right next to the air conditioner(yes, thats sick, but still).

i cannot really test or exchange the CPU and mainboard, as i would have to disassemble the whole notebook - which would void the warranty.

i changed the RAM just to be 100% double shure.

tomorrow i will recompile the kernel to load all the needed drivers as modules, maybe i can find what causes the problem then. 

*picks up the rifle and enters the jungle or kernelmodules*  :Razz: 

good evening!

----------

## devsk

System going south with cpu load really points to couple of things: Is CONFIG_CPU_IDLE defined in the .config file of the kernel your are booting? You may try removing that. Also, try getting rid of CPU Frequency control (CONFIG_CPU_FREQ) and see if it helps..

----------

## notHerbert

I had similar strangeness once, it turned out to be a brand new hard drive that I had added to my box was borked.  If yours gets worse and worse over the next couple of weeks, consider the hard drive as a possible/likely culprit.

----------

## flacvest

My system has been fine for about a week. It's new I've been happily emerging away into an Xfce Environment:

Only exotica: Flock, NeroLinux, and an attempt at emeging Elisa Media Center from dang's overlay.

I did a hard reset which was probably stupid to do with XFS (shoot me now) and I get a weird series of messages like local filesystem not mounted, caching service dependencies and then a system hang for over an hour when I just give up...  this happens after my seperate /home hdd fails to mount with message "XEnding XFS recovery on filesystem: sdb1 (logdev: internal) mount: unknown filesystem type 'user' some local filesystem failed to mount."

I am at a loss as to what to do to detect and repair my system.

Could one of you kind souls lend a hand?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## davidgurvich

xfs_repair from a rescue cd.  If you don't have a rescue cd with the xfs utilities, I have actually mounted the corrupt partition from the cd, copied xfs_repair, unmounted the partition and proceeded with the repair.

----------

## flacvest

HI, I did as suggested and mounted then unmounted the XFS partition, ran xfs_check then xfs_repair on the drive/partition, and have my system all  mounted except swap. what do I do next?

Cluelessly Yours,

----------

## davidgurvich

Did xfs_repair do anything?  Is your system now fixed or not? If not, what are the error messages and are they different from before?

----------

## flacvest

No error messages, I backed up crucial data after clean mount umount remount to a different drive, ran "dmesg" command and saw no errors as suggested in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5123888.html#5123888

by the folks there, 

and am currently running "badblocks /dev/sdb1" (the drive is sdb1, a Hitachi Deskstar 1 TB, used as home drive (for large FLAC collection) LOL see my handle for details... um... lets see it just completed with this message:

usb 1-7: can't set config # 1. error -71

which I assume is related to the USB devices not the Hitachi drive, or am I wrong??  :Question: 

----------

## flacvest

I had a "bad cr2 " message with some wierd values I dont know about. Am I correct in assuming that's a Cyclical Redundancy thing on the drive itself? It said Bad RIP value etc with codes and whatnot...

Does that sound like a hosed filesystem; or more like a broken hdd??

----------

